# Which Hedge Trimmers to buy?



## Hustihler

Hey folks, I'm in the market for a new set of Hedge Trimmers. I purchased a pair of the Husqvarna 122HD72 hedge trimmers last year and they have been fantastic, but recently a buddy of mine started his own lawncare business and he hates doing hedges so he's starting to contract out hedge jobs to me and I'm starting to get pretty busy. The Husqvarna's are holding up great and have already payed for themselves plus some, but I'm looking to purchase a second pair so my father can help out with some of the overflow, and to help cut down time on the bigger jobs(I already work a full-time job, plus another 30hr a week part-time job), I also figure that it's good idea to have a back-up pair-just in case. The trimmer I have now wears a 24" blade, but I'm looking for my next purchase to wear 30" blades, because I've noticed on some jobs that the extra 6" would come in real handy. I'm curious to what you guy's are running and likes and dislikes, and what brands. I've kinda narrowed it down between the Husqvarna 226HD75S and the Stihl HS81(R or T version), also a buddy has a pretty good deal on a used Stihl HS80 and the only thing wrong is the kill switch won't work(I'm assuming that's an easy fix-maybe dirt/grime got into the handle causing it not to make contact, but I don't know for sure). I'm also not opposed to other brands-Echo, Maruyama, Tanaka, but my best area dealer support is Husqvarna, Stihl, and Echo. So opinions are welcome, especially real-world with these hedge trimmers, I also would like to know if going used on the Stihl HS80 is a good idea. Just looking at catalog specs., the Husqvarna's actually look like the most performace(power-to-weight ratio), but like I said I'm always open to other brands. Thanks in advance, also another requirement is that it has to have rotating handles, my current trimmer has that feature and it's been a real convenience.


----------



## ncpete

bump


----------



## Hustihler

Well the used Stihl HS80 that I found on CL, sold before I could get there. So now I'm still looking at the Husqvarna 226, Stihl 81, Echo 185, and have been trying to do some research on the Kawasaki hedge trimmers-they look very well built and are $150-$200 cheaper than the other 3. Does anyone have any experience with Kawasaki outdoor power equipment? How's their warranty and dealer network, does their equiptment hold up as well as Stihl, Husky, and echo?  Any responses would be more than welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We have a HS 81 and a HL 100, they get worked pretty hard and keep running.


----------



## Hustihler

KenJax Tree said:


> We have a HS 81 and a HL 100, they get worked pretty hard and keep running.



Thanks for the advice, the Stihl HS81 does look like a well-built unit, I just wish the price was better. Pricing locally the Husqvarna and Echo are slightly cheaper, on paper, the Husqvarna seems to have a hp advantage 1.1 hp vs 0.9 hp for the Stihl and the weight difference is less than 1/2 a pound (Stihl 12.6 lbs vs 13 lbs for the Husky). I hate to go by "paper numbers", but unfortunately I don't know a lot of folks in my area that have much experience with "commercial" hedge trimmers, and most of my local dealers don't stock these as regular items, in fact every dealer that I've talked to in my area would have to order them.


----------



## Marvinlee

Hustihler said:


> Thanks for the advice, the Stihl HS81 does look like a well-built unit, I just wish the price was better. Pricing locally the Husqvarna and Echo are slightly cheaper, on paper, the Husqvarna seems to have a hp advantage 1.1 hp vs 0.9 hp for the Stihl and the weight difference is less than 1/2 a pound (Stihl 12.6 lbs vs 13 lbs for the Husky). I hate to go by "paper numbers", but unfortunately I don't know a lot of folks in my area that have much experience with "commercial" hedge trimmers, and most of my local dealers don't stock these as regular items, in fact every dealer that I've talked to in my area would have to order them.




Consider also how high you cut. Working over your head much while standing will soon magnify weight differences.


----------



## magictoad

We use HS 86R single sided 30", no issues, I am not keen on the handle lay out on the HS81.

Stay away from the Kawasaki, as they are discontinuing making small engines, although they work very well.


----------



## treesmith

I always used the hs85 with 40" single sided, bit noisy but cuts well and lasted. The reach was fantastic, if you can hold it out at arms length that is, but I never had a problem. It cut Beech, Hazel/Hornbeam, Oak, Leylandii Cypress crap and Yew, thumb thick or thin detail stuff, no worries. Left it in the UK when I emigrated or I'd still have it. Also had the Kawasaki single sided and that was good, the stihl adj long arms are good, but can also be a butt pain and I found them awkward on their own for all jobs but as a combo were very useful. Had a little Lawnflite years ago and that was nice to use but short. The Stihl suited me as on the hedges we did(20'+ high and up to 6'+ wide) the ability to cut a large area in one go without repositioning the ladder/scaff just made life easier. I found it easier for getting long runs perfectly straight too, and I mean perfectly straight


----------



## payj

I have the hs 81r. Im a newb and bought it on a whim. I like stihl and figured it would be great as I wanted to buy once cry once.....I havent run it hard, maybe a couple hours in some heavier stuff. It worked great. "Buy once cry once" buy the stihl....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hustihler

I know it's been awhile, but I thought I'd share what I eventually purchased. I went with the Echo HC 185's. It was a tough decision between them and the Stihl HS 81R's, but in the end the Echo unit balanced/felt much better in my hands with both sporting a 30" blade. Here's some pics.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

The Kawasaki hedge trimmers are very light, durable, and a pleasure to use. Not sure about their future though as Kaw is getting out (or out) of the 2-stroke handheld biz. 

As Chris said, consider an extended type. I'd be lost without an extended hedge trimmer. AKA the monster bush tamer. Not cheap, but pay for themselves in production. I have the HL100 135* articulating head.


----------



## sawfun

I had an Echo 150/1500 series trimmer tha worked well but now have a hs81R 30" and like it alot better. The Stihl is smoother, has more power, and is likely better made. Husky tends to rate their equipment hp ratings a bit high on almost everything. Most pros around here use the Stihls first and Shindawa second. If you are happy with the Husky, why not get another?


----------



## Hustihler

sawfun said:


> I had an Echo 150/1500 series trimmer tha worked well but now have a hs81R 30" and like it alot better. The Stihl is smoother, has more power, and is likely better made. Husky tends to rate their equipment hp ratings a bit high on almost everything. Most pros around here use the Stihls first and Shindawa second. If you are happy with the Husky, why not get another?



See post #10, I went with the commercial Echo 185. I did look hard at the Stihl HS 81R, and it's a super nice unit, but the Echo just felt/balanced better in my hands. The reason I didn't go with another Husky is weight, when you look at the Husky equivalent to the HS 81 or Echo 185 the weight difference is approximately 1-1 1/2 pounds.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

FWIW, I've never seen any hedge trimmer that didn't have more than enough power. Actually power has been the least of my concerns. 

1)Weight. When using then on any bigger job, that's the thing I notice first and foremost. 1/2 hour job, who cares? 12 hours of trimming... Bet you will.
2)Build quality. The lightest, easiest to use tool means little if it doesn't hold up to commercial service day in, day out.
3) Cutting ability, and Quality. Some trimmers mash, and leave a rough end. Others cut fine hedges smoother, but won't cut courser branches.


----------

